# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Moderatorja PINK me ofendon e kercenon

## ilia spiro

> Ilia ti o je GOMAR ose pervert. Zgjidh e merr! Dhe ke guxim thua; 'merruni me argumentet' . Ato qe ti quan " argumente" Jane idiotlliqe te thena nga 1 GOMAR qe sdi c'pellet ose te 1 perverti. Ligji ne mbare boten te denon nese tenton apo kryen marredhenie seksuale me minorene. Nese nuk e kupton duhet marre masa ndaj teje ; konsiderohesh njeri I rrezikshem per shoqerine!


pra kemi fyerje dhe kercenim,... a zbatoni drejtesine te dashur moderatore

----------


## PINK

> pra kemi fyerje dhe kercenim,... a zbatoni drejtesine te dashur moderatore


Ne kete forum ska vend per injorante dhe perverts! Pa Provo thuaji ato mendime qe ke ne public/ realitet dhe shiko cte pret. Ti duhet te perjashtohesh fare se je I neveritshem! 14 vjec je minorene - ne tetevjecare. Ketej nga jam une dhe ne shkolle te mesme te provojne perverts si Ty ta rregullojne mire qefin! Njeri I neveritshem . Kercenim thote ?! Pfff nuk zgjidhje dot mes gomarit dhe pervertit he?! tsk tsk.

----------


## Albo

> Ne kete forum ska vend per injorante dhe perverts! Pa Provo thuaji ato mendime qe ke ne public/ realitet dhe shiko cte pret. Ti duhet te perjashtohesh fare se je I neveritshem! 14 vjec je minorene - ne tetevjecare. Ketej nga jam une dhe ne shkolle te mesme te provojne perverts si Ty ta rregullojne mire qefin! Njeri I neveritshem . Kercenim thote ?! Pfff nuk zgjidhje dot mes gomarit dhe pervertit he?! tsk tsk.


Pink, jo te gjithe jetojne ne Amerike dhe jo te gjithe mendojne si ty. Ka vende te botes, Shqiperia mes ty, ku vajzat martoheshin edhe 14 vjec jo me larg se brezi i gjyshit tend. 

Fyerja tende ishte e pavend per anetarin ne fjale. Mund ti lije nje pershtypje negative anetarit ne fjale per mendimin qe shprehu per ti treguar qe ti je ofenduar nga mendimi i tij, por nuk ke te drejte te ofendosh dike pasi nuk mendon si ty ne forum.

Duke qene se je moderatore, duhet te tregosh me shume durim e kujdes kur shpreh mendimin neper tema. Je e lire te shprehesh mendimin tend ashtu sic e mendon e gjykon, por nuk ke te drejte te ofendosh anetaret e tjere qe nuk mendojne apo gjykojne si ty.

Albo

----------


## mia@

Po ai paska te drejte te quajve kurve cdo femer qe ka mendim ndryshe nga ai? Qesharake ankesa e tij. Jo cdo mendim ndryshe duhet lejuar. Fakti qe ai i perket je brezi tjeter s'do te thote te flasi para mbrapa se na paska qene normale ne ate kohe pervesiteti, pedofilizmi. Brezi i ri nuk eshte rritur me ato norma dhe as nuk duhet ushqyer me ato norma, se po i shikojme si po dalin brezat e rritur ne ate kohe, Frutet e kalbura, vrasesit, te shthururit, kriminelet, pedofilet nuk i krijoi demokracia, por regjimet e meparshme qe joqe deshtuan ti luftonin keto kalbesira, por i ushqyen ne heshtje.

----------


## busavata

moderatort duhet te durojn , se perndryshe i shkarkojn ... bile nganjehere edhe pa faj ...

pra Pink , mos u bo Rebele.. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## AnaH_M

Bravo Albo qe e pastrove teme  se ilia u be per humor kendej :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mia@

Pse eshte lene hapur tema njehere ap opo prisni autokritiken e Pinkut, LOL

----------


## s0ni

> Pink, jo te gjithe jetojne ne Amerike dhe jo te gjithe mendojne si ty. Ka vende te botes, Shqiperia mes ty, ku vajzat martoheshin edhe 14 vjec jo me larg se brezi i gjyshit tend. 
> 
> Fyerja tende ishte e pavend per anetarin ne fjale. Mund ti lije nje pershtypje negative anetarit ne fjale per mendimin qe shprehu per ti treguar qe ti je ofenduar nga mendimi i tij, por nuk ke te drejte te ofendosh dike pasi nuk mendon si ty ne forum.
> 
> Duke qene se je moderatore, duhet te tregosh me shume durim e kujdes kur shpreh mendimin neper tema. Je e lire te shprehesh mendimin tim ashtu sic e mendon e gjykon, por nuk ke te drejte te ofendosh anetaret e tjere qe nuk mendojne aspo gjykojne si ty.
> 
> Albo


Te perkrahesh mendimet e nje peveresi, i cili ka dite rrjeshte qe shan nje vajze te gjore, qe u perdhunua nga nje monster. Ky Ilia qe s'mush mire po ashtu mendon qe perdhunimi mund te shuhet sepse plaku ka pohuar qe mbas perdhunimit "vajza ka ardhur me deshire". Mendimet e ketij peveresi me emer Ilia perkah ti Albo?? Nje forum i gjithe, i ka folur me dite rrjeshte qe eshte gabim!! Kurse ti besoj qe as s'ke lexuar shkrimet e tij!!!! Se ti lexoje do mbaje qendrim ndryshe. Fyerja e Pink eshte teper pak, ne krahasim me fyerjet qe ka bere ky me dite rrjeshte!

----------


## Albo

> Te perkrahesh mendimet e nje peveresi, i cili ka dite rrjeshte qe shan nje vajze te gjore, qe u perdhunua nga nje monster. Ky Ilia qe s'mush mire po ashtu mendon qe perdhunimi mund te shuhet sepse plaku ka pohuar qe mbas perdhunimit "vajza ka ardhur me deshire". Mendimet e ketij peveresi me emer Ilia perkah ti Albo?? Nje forum i gjithe, i ka folur me dite rrjeshte qe eshte gabim!! Kurse ti besoj qe as s'ke lexuar shkrimet e tij!!!! Se ti lexoje do mbaje qendrim ndryshe. Fyerja e Pink eshte teper pak, ne krahasim me fyerjet qe ka bere ky me dite rrjeshte!


Nese mendimi i nje anetari te duket fyes apo i pavend, jepi pershtypje negative. Por forumi shqiptar nuk eshte hapur qe ti beje gjithe shqiptaret te mendojne njesoj, eshte hapur qe shqiptaret te levrojne lirine e tyre te fjales. Dhe ne nje vend te lire, gjithmone do te degjosh mendime nga me te ndryshmet, si mendime qe te vijne ty per shtat, si mendime qe nuk te vijne ty per shtat.

Ilia gezon te drejten e tij te shpehi ate qe mendon per ngjarjen, ashtu si ti mund te shprehesh mendimin tend, pa qene nevoja qe ti te ofendosh ilian apo ai ty.

Moderatoret e forumit nuk jane "policia e mendimit te lire".

Albo

----------


## s0ni

Albo, Forumi Shqiptar perbehet nga shoqeria Shqiptare. Nje shoqeri ka normat e saja, ka rregullat e saja. Nuk mund te lejohen mendimet e cdo idioti i cili shan femren si k... i cili justifikon perdhunimet njehere te Ajshes, pastaj te vajzes se mitur 8-vjecare. 

*Liria e tjetrit ndalon kur kercenohet liria ime!* 

Ti qe ke kete forum duhet te marresh masat qe liria ime mos te kercenohet.  Tek liria ime mund te fusesh te gjithe anetaret te cilet e kan kundershtuar keto dite.

----------


## mia@

> Albo, Forumi Shqiptar perbehet nga shoqeria Shqiptare. Nje shoqeri ka normat e saja, ka rregullat e saja. Nuk mund te lejohen mendimet e cdo idioti i cili shan femren si k... i cili justifikon perdhunimet njehere te Ajshes, pastaj te vajzes se mitur 8-vjecare. 
> 
> *Liria e tjetrit ndalon kur kercenohet liria ime!* 
> 
> Ti qe ke kete forum duhet te marresh masat qe liria ime mos te kercenohet.  Tek liria ime mund te fusesh te gjithe anetaret te cilet e kan kundershtuar keto dite.


S'po i leviz asnje presje.

----------


## PINK

> Pink, jo te gjithe jetojne ne Amerike dhe jo te gjithe mendojne si ty. Ka vende te botes, Shqiperia mes ty, ku vajzat martoheshin edhe 14 vjec jo me larg se brezi i gjyshit tend. 
> 
> Fyerja tende ishte e pavend per anetarin ne fjale. Mund ti lije nje pershtypje negative anetarit ne fjale per mendimin qe shprehu per ti treguar qe ti je ofenduar nga mendimi i tij, por nuk ke te drejte te ofendosh dike pasi nuk mendon si ty ne forum.
> 
> Duke qene se je moderatore, duhet te tregosh me shume durim e kujdes kur shpreh mendimin neper tema. Je e lire te shprehesh mendimin tend ashtu sic e mendon e gjykon, por nuk ke te drejte te ofendosh anetaret e tjere qe nuk mendojne apo gjykojne si ty.
> 
> Albo


Nuk eshte e thene te jetosh ne USA te mendosh ashtu sic eshte e drejte. Shqiperia nuk eshte han me shume porta qe nuk merret vesht se kush e hyn del. Mesa di une atje funksionon ligji si ne gjithe boten e qyteteruar. Ne ketu nuk po diskutonim sesi funksiononte 'ligji' para 90-100 vjetesh. Nese dicka ishte normale atehere, sot mbase denohet me ligj. Cdo kush duhet ti permbahet ligjit dhe rregullave morale. Dhe Shqiperia ka ligjet e saj, si gjithe bota. E ti sillen tjetrit ketu, ti paraqitet se cfare thote ligji dhe neni per abuzim dhe dhunim minorenesh, e prape te nguli kembe si mushka e te na paraqese teorine e pafajsise te nje 80 vjecari qe dhunon nje femije 14 vjece nuk eshte normale. Te paraqese pa pushim dhe me pasion se te perdhunosh sot nje femije qenka OK te perdhunohet dhe te abuzohet, as long as femija pavarsisht traumes qe peson dhe psikologjise te atij femije te dhunuar; vajtja prape te ai plakush na i fshin aktin e dhunimit dhe perdhunimit ( *pavarsisht me deshire apo jo tentimi apo dhuna seksuale te minorenet* ) ligji ne Shqiperi te DENON! Nuk ka justifikim ndaj ketij akti!!! Nese se kupton une kam mendimin tim dhe te drejten time ta quaj Pervert. Shume e thjeshte. Neser pasneser ai me ate mendim qe ka mund ti duket ok te shkoj te kapi gocen tende bie fjala (larg qofte) apo femijen e dikujt tjeter sepse mendon se perdhunimi fshihet me pas. Keto nuk jane mendime normale qe mund te tolerohen. Per mua vetem nje sick mind i mendon. KAQ!

----------


## s0ni

> Albo deri diku ke te drejt per sa i perket mendimit te lire, por te ofendosh te gjithe femrat sic thot ilia qe jan kurva kjo stolerohet, lexoja postimet ne temen e 14 vjecares me kujdes...shpresoj mos te jen fshire.


Ja se jan ketu disa shkrime te tij




> po kush te kerkoi ty te me mbushesh mua.....jam me komplekse morale jo kurverore si puna jote,....





> si e fakton qe jam i tille d.mth  kurvar?deri me sot nuk kam qene une te thashe se ke mendime kurverore, po ti qeke fare debile dhe s`ke turp per fyerjet qe ben....une nuk thashe se ti je kurve...di te lexosh ti apo jo.... s`ma kercet fare nga keto qe thua, duhesh  perjashtuar ti me shoqet e tua, ju po i prishni femijet me mendimet qe jepni,...se po u thoni nuk ka faj kjo le te kete dashnor,...ju paraqisni rrezik dhe ju e keni prishur shoqerine tone me imoralitetin tuaj
> juve se keni problem kurverine e vajzes suaj, prandaj mos u shqetesoni...
> femra imorale,.....dhe ju  e keni per nder kete

----------


## mario_kingu

Ha Kjo Fjala e Lire ka mar ne qaf shum e shum veta 
Cdo gje Ka Kufizim cfare shkruan ne nje forum qe ka te pakten 50000 user

----------


## mia@

flm qe i solle s0ni. A te hap dhe une nje teme ankese ndaj tij se ka dale dhe ne mode, kohet e fundit.

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> Ja se jan ketu disa shkrime te tij


nje citim i drejte dhe i sakte do ishte ku citimi te con drejt e tek tema.  :shkelje syri: 


Tani tek kjo tema per te cilen po flet Ilia nuk ishte ai qe ofendoi i pari,  ishte shumica.  :shkelje syri: 

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=145901&page=21

----------


## Albo

> Albo, Forumi Shqiptar perbehet nga shoqeria Shqiptare. Nje shoqeri ka normat e saja, ka rregullat e saja. Nuk mund te lejohen mendimet e cdo idioti i cili shan femren si k... i cili justifikon perdhunimet njehere te Ajshes, pastaj te vajzes se mitur 8-vjecare. 
> 
> *Liria e tjetrit ndalon kur kercenohet liria ime!* 
> 
> Ti qe ke kete forum duhet te marresh masat qe liria ime mos te kercenohet.  Tek liria ime mund te fusesh te gjithe anetaret te cilet e kan kundershtuar keto dite.


Po te shpenzoje ca me shume kohe te lexoje ate qe ilia po shkruan per ngjarjen, para se ta paragjykosh ate pa e lexuar fare ate qe ai po mundohet te thote, nuk do te keqkuptoheshe e indinjoheshe ne ate pike sa te mbushesh faqe ne forum. Ilia dhe ti po bini dakord ne thelb ne ate qe shprehni per te ndeshkuar krimin, por kini dy kendveshtrime shume te ndryshme.

Ilia nuk po shfajeson krimin e kryer apo demonizon viktimen e krimit. Ai po thote qe sa here qe ti e shume femra si ty reagoni ne kete menyre duke akuzuar dhunuesin e duke shfajesuar vajzen qe ishte plot 18 vjec ne diten qe nderroi jete, jeni duke u dhene mesazhin e gabuar atyre qindra mijera vajzave shqiptare ne fshatrat e qytetet e Shqiperise: mesazhin qe eshte OK te kesh te dashur kur je ne moshe minorene pa dijeni te prinderve. Kete ilia e quan "morali kurveror", dhe nuk ishte nje sharje per ty apo per femrat shqiptare, perkundrazi.

Albo

----------


## Albo

> Nuk eshte e thene te jetosh ne USA te mendosh ashtu sic eshte e drejte. Shqiperia nuk eshte han me shume porta qe nuk merret vesht se kush e hyn del. Mesa di une atje funksionon ligji si ne gjithe boten e qyteteruar. Ne ketu nuk po diskutonim sesi funksiononte 'ligji' para 90-100 vjetesh. Nese dicka ishte normale atehere, sot mbase denohet me ligj. Cdo kush duhet ti permbahet ligjit dhe rregullave morale. Dhe Shqiperia ka ligjet e saj, si gjithe bota. E ti sillen tjetrit ketu, ti paraqitet se cfare thote ligji dhe neni per abuzim dhe dhunim minorenesh, e prape te nguli kembe si mushka e te na paraqese teorine e pafajsise te nje 80 vjecari qe dhunon nje femije 14 vjece nuk eshte normale. Te paraqese pa pushim dhe me pasion se te perdhunosh sot nje femije qenka OK te perdhunohet dhe te abuzohet, as long as femija pavarsisht traumes qe peson dhe psikologjise te atij femije te dhunuar; vajtja prape te ai plakush na i fshin aktin e dhunimit dhe perdhunimit ( pavarsisht me deshire apo jo tentimi apo dhuna seksuale te minorenet ) ligji ne Shqiperi te DENON! Nuk ka justifikim ndaj ketij akti!!! Nese se kupton une kam mendimin tim dhe te drejten time ta quaj Pervert. Shume e thjeshte. Neser pasneser ai me ate mendim qe ka mund ti duket ok te shkoj te kapi gocen tende bie fjala (larg qofte) apo femijen e dikujt tjeter sepse mendon se perdhunimi fshihet me pas. Keto nuk jane mendime normale qe mund te tolerohen. Per mua vetem nje sick mind i mendon. KAQ!


Moderatoret nuk mund te ofendojne anetaret e forumit ne ate menyre, pasi nuk mendojne si ty. KAQ. Je e lire te jesh anetare e thjeshte e forumit e shprehesh sic te te vije per mbare, por per aq kohe sa do jesh moderatore ne forum, je duke dhene shembullin e gabuar per gjithe anetaret e forumit: eshte OK te ofendosh nje anetar tjeter qe nuk mendon si ty.

Albo

----------


## mia@

> Po te shpenzoje ca me shume kohe te lexoje ate qe ilia po shkruan per ngjarjen, para se ta paragjykosh ate pa e lexuar fare ate qe ai po mundohet te thote, nuk do te keqkuptoheshe e indinjoheshe ne ate pike sa te mbushesh faqe ne forum. Ilia dhe ti po bini dakord ne thelb ne ate qe shprehni per te ndeshkuar krimin, por kini dy kendveshtrime shume te ndryshme.
> 
> Ilia nuk po shfajeson krimin e kryer apo demonizon viktimen e krimit. Ai po thote qe sa here qe ti e shume femra si ty reagoni ne kete menyre duke akuzuar dhunuesin e duke shfajesuar vajzen qe ishte plot 18 vjec ne diten qe nderroi jete, jeni duke u dhene mesazhin e gabuar atyre qindra mijera vajzave shqiptare ne fshatrat e qytetet e Shqiperise: mesazhin qe eshte OK te kesh te dashur kur je ne moshe minorene pa dijeni te prinderve. Kete ilia e quan "morali kurveror", dhe nuk ishte nje sharje per ty apo per femrat shqiptare, perkundrazi.
> 
> Albo


E shoh qe po perpiqesh te mbrosh ate me cdo kusht e injorosh ofendimet e tij ndaj meje. Cuditerisht e prisja kete lloj pergjigje. Flm per "respektin'. Rendesi ka ta mbash mire me orthodoksin. Me zhgenjeve vetem per faktin se je vet baba i nje femije. Uroj ta kuptosh mendimin "ndryshe" te tij por jo ne hard way. Imagjino nje plakush shwiptar qe i varvitet femijes tend. A thua do e justifikosh sjelljen e tij ndaj femijes tend me mendimin se i perket nje brezi tjeter mentaliteti? Hmmm, se besoj. Do te  duash ta vrasesh me duart e tua. Nuk eshte OK te kesh te dashur ne ate moshe,  por eshte kafsheri te mohosh femijen pse ishte viktime e pedofilizmit. Eshte primitivizem ta trajtosh gruan si pronen tende. Kjo eshte absutisht jo OK.  Ju kete nuk arrini ta kuptoni. Shani Profetin e muslimaneve qe ishte pedofil edhe pse pedofilizmi ishte dicka e pranueshme ne ate kohe, dhe ju po i justifikoni vet perdhunuesit. Boll na bete moral!! Nuk behet moral me viktimen!

----------


## s0ni

> Po te shpenzoje ca me shume kohe te lexoje ate qe ilia po shkruan per ngjarjen, para se ta paragjykosh ate pa e lexuar fare ate qe ai po mundohet te thote, nuk do te keqkuptoheshe e indinjoheshe ne ate pike sa te mbushesh faqe ne forum. Ilia dhe ti po bini dakord ne thelb ne ate qe shprehni per te ndeshkuar krimin, por kini dy kendveshtrime shume te ndryshme.
> 
> Ilia nuk po shfajeson krimin e kryer apo demonizon viktimen e krimit. Ai po thote qe sa here qe ti e shume femra si ty reagoni ne kete menyre duke akuzuar dhunuesin e duke shfajesuar vajzen qe ishte plot 18 vjec ne diten qe nderroi jete, jeni duke u dhene mesazhin e gabuar atyre qindra mijera vajzave shqiptare ne fshatrat e qytetet e Shqiperise: mesazhin qe eshte OK te kesh te dashur kur je ne moshe minorene pa dijeni te prinderve. Kete ilia e quan "morali kurveror", dhe nuk ishte nje sharje per ty apo per femrat shqiptare, perkundrazi.
> 
> Albo


Albo, je mire apo jo? Plaku e ka perdhunuar kur ka qene 13 vjece. Nje vit mbasi i vdiq e ema. Kurse ky tipi Ilia, tha fjale per fjale qe perdhunimi shuhet mbasi vajza me vone ka ikur me deshiren e saj. 13 vjece!! E di c'do te thote 13 vjece, dhe cfare demi ka bere ne psikologjine e saj dicka e tille??? 13 vjece!!

Jam e sigurte qe mban mend c'ndodhi me ate vajzen bjonde ne Utah para ca vitesh, Elizabeth, e cila u rrembye nga nje monster....Ndejti me ate gati tek 1 vit, dhe pse kur kishte mundesine te merrte ne telefon policine, nuk e bente nga frika. U gjet per arsye se prinderit nuk ndaluan se kerkuari!!  Dua te them, qe kur ka te bej me femije/adoleshente, *100% fajin e kane monstrat*. Nuk mendon, nuk psikologjon nje femije i cili eshte abuzuar sic thua ti qe duhet te mendoje! 



Perfundimisht, per ty forumi eshte biznes. Per ta mbajtur dhe kultivuar kete biznes duhet ta manaxhosh mire. Dihet qe manaxhimi i keq do ti largoj njerezit. Me konsidero mua te ikur. Nuk mund te jem anetare e nje shoqerie virtuale ku manaxhimi perkrah njerez me mendime peverese.

----------

